# What's currently in at Yates ?



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I was thinking of taking my nephew to Yates but I don't know what's in there ? Is it silver bass this time of year ?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't fish it, but I would guess Smallmouth, Pike, Rockbass, Suckers, maybe some Walleyes, and a few Brown Trout might be around. Lot of Chubs, for sure.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Seen some nice Catfish caught around there awhile back

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

Lots of panfish at Yates but it's always a good time.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

With all the rain we've been getting, there's probably a monster run of sewer bass right now. Best bait is probably corn, peanuts or balls of Charmin...
Be careful when practicing catch and release, they tend to be very delicate and may break at the pinch points 


Tight lines!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I just went there fishing the other day, caught 1 chub and a gobie (Which I did kill).


----------

